# Making use of dead space above kitchen cabinets?



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am running tight on storage space in my kitchen and would like to look into making use of the dead space above my upper kitchen cabinets. I am not a fan of stashing kitschy decorative stuff up there - I want to use it for practical kitchen items...maybe wine bottles, or appliances.

worried, because that area is notorious for how dirty they get, and I don't want clumps of dust falling everywhere every time i get something down.

Second, I rent, so construction is a no-go. at most, I might be able to lay a sheet of plywood up there.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

My m-i-l stores shallow dishes (think pie plates) and covers them in plastic cling wrap so they are clean and ready to use when they come down.

I felt like a real dummy for not thinking of it myself.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you ran a curtain up there you would get very little dust.


----------



## donrae (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a sheet of plywood on mine, covered in a bed sheet. The bed sheet gets taken down and laundered as needed. Helps keep thing cleaner up there where it's hard to reach.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Mine are covered but my mom used to keep all sorts of stuff on hers like baking sheets, glassware and things she didn't use that often that fit.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't put wine bottles up there (unless they are empty). Wine needs to stay cool - the cooler, the better.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

suitcase_sally said:


> Don't put wine bottles up there (unless they are empty). Wine needs to stay cool - the cooler, the better.


+1 don't put your wine up high like that, the heat will ruin it.


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

I have cabinets all the way up now, but I stored my extra crock pot, bread machine, and large mixing bowls. I like the cling wrap idea, I just always used a small towel or pillow case.


----------



## ginne (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a lot of empty space above the cabinets. I utilized that space by filling it up with old silver and ceramics. You are not keen on filling that space with utensils you could add a wallpaper and make it pop.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

cfuhrer said:


> My m-i-l stores shallow dishes (think pie plates) and covers them in plastic cling wrap so they are clean and ready to use when they come down.
> 
> I felt like a real dummy for not thinking of it myself.


The cling wrap is a great idea....I have a high shelf and do this but always put the item in a plastic grocery bag....the cling wrap would look better I think.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

My cabinets are closed up on top,  I wish there was a way to open them up without a major remodel. I think they did that more in older houses but not sure, ours was built in the early 60s.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I would store bowls upside down to keep the dust out of the inside. We have a soffit, which I will be promptly demolishing and going for more cabinet space!


----------

